# Fishing



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone else fish? I absolutely love spending a day at the lake and catching some nice fish, but I've been called a hypocrite for it. (I don't take the insults too seriously though. It was a Peta activist)

Am I alone or do alot of people keep fish and catch fish?


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to fish regularly, but haven't the last couple years. Other hobbies have taken up the time I used to spend fishing.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

i love fishing but i dont eat them i let them go.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to go fishing with my dad when I was little. Now my sister catches fish bare-handed in my tanks. Next up is 'collecting'. After the talk on native fish at the fish club, a bunch of us are talking of taking cast nets to the creek. Apparently, in GA, if you have a valid fishing licence, you can catch as many 'bait' fish as you like and take them home. But its illegal to let them go again after keeping them in tanks, so identify your catch before you bring it home.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a avid fisherman. I enjoy eating them too.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Catching Creek Chubs in the creek behind my house was actually how I got started in this hobby. I had a 10 gallon tank that I had used for my little rodent. I wanted to have an easy and quick supply of bait fish, so I kept some creek chubs in the aquarium after figuring out how to keep them alive in there. I never got a chance to use the fish as bait, but I caught myself just watching them swim around for hours. I was hooked.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I love fishing. But I prefer the ocean. Fluke fishing is my favorite. And of course I eat my catch - nothing better than pulling a nice fish out of the water, taking it home, and cooking it up for family and friends.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Haven't really fished this year, which is shocking. Live in wisconsin, 5 minute walk from a marsh, and surrounded by about 20 different lakes. Last year i'd fish pretty much everyday. Day= sm and lm bass, evening= pike and muskies, night= drum and channel cats xD


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i love fishing , i used to live next to the ocean , i just caught them and released, i didnt want to eat them


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have loved fishing since i was 6 or 8 years old..i haven't been in almost 10 years..when they quit renting boats on lake erie....i even collected old fishing reels..i had almost 100 of them..oldest was from 1909..had some high end reels from the 50's that were new in the boxes.
most of the reels that i actually used were in the $100-$300 range..rods were $75-$150...unfortunately last year my neice and her boyfriend stole them and sold them for drug money..about 10-15 grand worth that they most likely only got a hundred bucks or so for..
i doubt that i will ever go again...especially with a bad shoulder.
i like to eat fish...but only certain kinds ; and only breaded and fried...


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I love to fish! It's so fun. I love to eat them too...mmm...

(dont tell my fishies that!!! hehe)


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Loves fishing to eat. That's why I like using shore poles for trout & the heaviest line I can get away with. OMG!! them new braided lines are AWSOME!! + them new monofilament disapear in water stuff! I've got 12 pound braided line and then stick on a 8 foot monofilament leader on it. Use the shore pole and the second I see the bobber go, I yank to set and just reel the thing in. No fuss, no muss. There have been times when the shore pole has bit me in the ass tho. It's when the bait isn't played out to far from me, and I get to excited I just try to yank the fish out of the water with the pole. 9 times out of 10 they come flying out of the water no problem. Sometimes tho all I get is a jaw =P so I only use that technique if I'm sitting on a school that's biting like mad.

Trout is all I fish for when I'm gone fishing. But if I catch anything else, I'll still cook it and eat it. nothing like fresh caught fish, bowl of steamed white rice, and some soysauce.

One thing I'm still mad about is the ban on Velveta cheese for bait that popped up like 5-6yrs ago here in California. I understand now that it just clogs up the fish and kills em, but it worked soooo good. Ever since the ban it's been back to live baits, spinners and spoons for me.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont fish because i dont like to hert fish!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

i love fishing! its fun, relaxing and peaceful, till u get a bite that is....and yea i cook what i catch.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I went fishing a few weeks ago. I caught 3 nice 25lb Striped Bass and a decent sized Bluefish. My dad caught a good 35 lb-er with a 20 lber on another rig on the umbrella. Going Thursday for Fluke, will probably go fluking a few more times before winter.

Saltwater fishing rocks.


----------

